# ANTM: Cycle 11



## Lauren1981 (Aug 18, 2008)

who watches??
i'm excited. i heard this was the last cycle.
BUT
have you guys heard about the transgender on there?? what do you think about it??
heres a pic:


----------



## knoxydoll (Aug 18, 2008)

I think Isis is fierce and it shouldn't matter that she is transgender, although it will. I'm excited to watch but I think I'll be glad if it's the last cycle.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *knoxydoll* 

 
_I think Isis is fierce and it shouldn't matter that she is transgender_

 
i agree but i think it's gonna cause some controversy. wouldn't it be crazy if she went all the way to the end??


----------



## April47 (Aug 18, 2008)

I love this show. I really hope it's not the last cycle. 

I also think it's great that they are having a transgender on the show. Hopefully it will cause people to open up their minds a little bit and create more acceptance towards others.

My favorite part of the show is when they show the photos. Oh! And the makeover show. Those ones are always the best!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *April47* 

 
_Hopefully it will cause people to open up their minds a little bit and create more acceptance towards others._

 
i feel the same as well. i really just want to know how ppl feel on the whole subject. on other forums some are all for it and others have been very much against it..... i think it will promote open-mindedness.


----------



## cre8_yourself (Aug 18, 2008)

i think its great that there is a transgendered person on there.. if she has the talent than why not?? i know so many people who are transgendered and they are honestly the most beautiful people i know and are dedicated to being what a true woman means to them, and look better and perform better than most women i kno  lol..  there is also a transgendered person on diddy's "i want to work for diddy" or vh1.. and she is fierce.. gender shouldnt be an issue.. as long as u have the passion thats all that should matter


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Aug 18, 2008)

When does this premiere?
I love watching ANTM, it's so fun and addicting (and makes me want to be a model!)


----------



## knoxydoll (Aug 18, 2008)

I want to say september 3rd but I'm probably wrong.


----------



## Nox (Aug 18, 2008)

If Isis has what it takes to be a model, then why should it matter whether or not she's transgendered? She's probably had to overcome alot personal strife and identity issues in her life, and she's just now coming out on the other side of the tunnel, so bravo to her.

If people had no idea about her biological gender prior to the start of the season, _nobody_ would be questioning her suitability for modeling, but now because people know about it, all of a sudden there's a *problem*?  People need to GTFOHWTBS and get some enlightenment.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2008)

Waaaa, last cycle really? I love ANTM ;...(  Marc Jacobs used a male model in a dress recently for his Marc line, I think the fashion industry may be thinking that it's about time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope that this person is able to tell the other gals what's up!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *knoxydoll* 

 
_I want to say september 3rd but I'm probably wrong._

 
no, you're right



8pm eastern


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 20, 2008)

I could imagine this sparking some controversy in the house  but ANTM really doesn't strike me as a show that needs to open up people's minds and educates people on anything other than how to "smile with your eyes". 

To me, it's like "so what?" 
The fashion industry has much crazier and edgier things going on that a tranny won't even make them think twice (unless they're doing bikini/ lingerie shots)
And it's not like we're going to see her penis on TV, anyway.

It's just a gimmick but I'm glad they're having her on. Something "different" to add on to the show, I guess. :/


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Aug 20, 2008)

ANTM is fun to watch but most of it is BS None of the winners EVER go on to do anything great, and they just pick who they wan to win... first it was white, black, white, black; then they said oh we need a latina... Oh we need a +sized girl... Its a joke but I love then challenges... Im putting my money on Isis because they need someone "different" to win... GO ISIS lol


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 20, 2008)

I love ANTM! I'm excited about Isis!! I read about her in our local paper we get daily at work. 
I'm loving the fact that they are having a transgender on the show!  I really like the transgender from "I want to work for Diddy" on VH1, Laverne.  I think it's great that they are getting so diverse with people!!  Wonderful!!!

I'm looking forward to this season.
I missed last season. For some reason I just couldn't get into it! THat was the ONLY season, out of 10 that didn't catch my attention!?  Don't really know why though?


----------



## Lauren1981 (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clwkerric* 

 
_I missed last season. For some reason I just couldn't get into it! THat was the ONLY season, out of 10 that didn't catch my attention!? Don't really know why though?_

 
i was like that the season when saleisha won. it was just boring as hell to me. i kept forgetting it was even on. lol! i think when shows run for so long like that back to back at some point there's going to be a season where you're just like "whatever" about it........... i still freakin love the show though!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_To me, it's like "so what?" 
The fashion industry has much crazier and edgier things going on that a tranny won't even make them think twice (unless they're doing bikini/ lingerie shots)
And it's not like we're going to see her penis on TV, anyway.

It's just a gimmick but I'm glad they're having her on. Something "different" to add on to the show, I guess. :/_

 
Assuming she's post op, she won't have a penis, she'd have a vagina xd


----------



## user79 (Aug 21, 2008)

I watched ANTM for quite a few seasons, but I think I'm finally over it. Last season sucked, and actually, so did a few seasons before that. It's so trashy now. I much prefer Germany's Next Top Model.

I honestly think they just take the most extreme people they can find for ratings. None of them look remotely like top models. Pretty for maybe a Sears catalogue, yes, but not top model material. IMO.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_ I much prefer Germany's Next Top Model._

 
germany has top model??? where have i been?? i knew australia had one and i think g. britain has one also.... can't remember but i've never heard of germany's..hmmmmmm might have to youtube that somehow


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Assuming she's post op, she won't have a penis, she'd have a vagina xd_

 
ANTM is a show with female contestants and I _think_ a MtF trans-person can be considered a "legal" woman without a vagina.
I'm assuming she's a pre-op because Tyra did a little ANTM on her talk show and all the ladies still had their "boy-goodies" tucked and taped back.
Transgender is a general term that includes anyone from cross-dressers to bigenders so she could still have a penis.

And where would the fun be if she had a vjj like the rest of the girls?


----------



## OfficerJenny (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_ANTM is a show with female contestants and I think a MtF trans-person can be considered a "legal" woman without a vagina.
I'm assuming she's a pre-op because Tyra did a little ANTM on her talk show and all the ladies still had their "boy-goodies" tucked and taped back.
Transgender is a general term that includes anyone from cross-dressers to bigenders so she could still have a penis.

And where would the fun be if she had a vjj like the rest of the girls? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thus why I said assuming. I haven't seen or heard anything about this season up until now so I don't know anything about the contestants ^^


----------



## jennyfee (Aug 22, 2008)

Hey, for those of you who are speculating that this is the last season, i have exciting news! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I watched the Tyra show the other day, and it was an ANTM special, with Nigel Barker and Paulina, and they said that this was definitely not the last season, they said to tune it to season 12, and then 13, 14, 15, blablabla so tyra was basically saying that shell be hosting this show when she's going to be 60 years old  lol
So anyway who knows if that's true, it might be pure bluff, but it doesnt look like the last season to me
BTW i loooove that show  even if i live in Canada and they dont air it here anymore and i have to watch it on youtube 
at least i dont have to worry about missing it  lol


----------



## Lauren1981 (Aug 22, 2008)

that's good!
i don't think she'd bluff on her own show...... well, i HOPE not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





so i have another question for anyone to answer...... may be a stupid one but i'll chance it......
i thought "transgender" meant that they had already gone through a surgical change. i thought "transvestite" was just when they cross-dressed.........
is that right or wrong??? and if it is right then it's safe to say that Isis has already gone through surgery and is physically considered a female, right????


----------



## OfficerJenny (Aug 22, 2008)

Transgender is someone born as one sex, and identifies as the opposite. Transvestite, transexual, transgender all virtually mean the same thing, transgender is generally the most respectful term, followed by transexual, then transvestite.

A cross dresser is just that, a cross dresser. generally a cross dresser dresses as the opposite sex for set periods of time, like working at a club or something. If you're dressing and acting as the opposite sex full on it's basically a transgender.

These aren't rules or anything, this is just what I personally beleive and have gathered from people I know.

yea ;-;


----------



## Lauren1981 (Aug 22, 2008)

thanks chad ;-) (or jenny)
i was just confused. i assumed it meant she already had the surgery but then some of the comments i've seen have said something about her hiding her penis. lol! so yea, i was PRETTY confused...........


----------



## Nox (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_i was like that the season when saleisha won. it was just boring as hell to me. i kept forgetting it was even on. lol! i think when shows run for so long like that back to back at some point there's going to be a season where you're just like "whatever" about it........... i still freakin love the show though!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

 
Whitney won the last season.  She was the pus-sized girl.


----------



## Nox (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_ ...*Transvestite, transexual, transgender all virtually mean the same thing*..._

 
The rest of what you said makes sense, but I don't think I agree with this line here.  There are some men who are men during their day to day activities, but then are drag queens at night.  They are still men, and they identify so.  Some are gay, some are straight, but many of them identify as male.

And then there are those who just like the feel of wearing ladies clothing at anytime, sometimes out in the open, but they are still very much male-identified.  David Beckham sometimes wears pink nail polish and wears his wife's underwear, but he's still very much a manly man.

So many facets out there, it's hard to pin it down to just a few categories.


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 22, 2008)

honestly, i feel that she's being use dto generate more buzz (for a show thats becoming stale) and ratings.
She seems like a decent model, but i dont think she'll be well recieved by the media. I mean, the were a bunch of christian groups that were going to boycott johnson and johnson because they owned a soap opera that feature a gay couple kissing.

I really hope this will change peoples minds, but i don't think it will. And i have a feeling that they'll be some horrible comments made within the house.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jennyfee* 

 
_BTW i loooove that show  even if i live in Canada and they dont air it here anymore and i have to watch it on youtube 
at least i dont have to worry about missing it  lol_

 
ummm...I live in Canada too and they do show ANTM here. At the exact same time as they do in the US. So I don't understand what you mean
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm so over ANTM though. I watched the first 4-5 seasons religeousely and then it started getting lame. So for the last couple of seasons I've been watching only the first and last episodes.


----------



## fafinette21 (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_ummm...I live in Canada too and they do show ANTM here. At the exact same time as they do in the US. So I don't understand what you mean
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm so over ANTM though. I watched the first 4-5 seasons religeousely and then it started getting lame. So for the last couple of seasons I've been watching only the first and last episodes._

 
Lol yea I said this to myself too. I watched it on CityTv I think. I never watched any of the seasons except for the last one. I thought it was kind of a hoax that Whitney won. Like how many times was she in the bottom and they still kept her? And oh god her Italian commercial was AWFUL! It was so fake. But not as bad as that dumb girl's. I can't remember her name, with the white hair.


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 22, 2008)

^ anya. I liked anya the best. I think she was the best modelm and aside from her strange/vacant sounding voice, i liked her in person. She was herself. Whitney was so fake.


----------



## fafinette21 (Aug 22, 2008)

Yea Anya took good photos, but seriously what was up with her voice? I hated listening to her because it sounded like there was absolutely nothing going on upstairs.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 22, 2008)

I also liked Anya's look. She was THE most high-fashion girl of all the seasons. I think she'll do great in modeling without ANTM. 

Off-topic: I can't see Whitney (the plus-size winner) being that successful in modeling. Her "fakeness" seems to really translate into her photos (especially her swimsuit spread in Seventeen magazine) IMO... :/


----------



## OfficerJenny (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nox* 

 
_The rest of what you said makes sense, but I don't think I agree with this line here.  There are some men who are men during their day to day activities, but then are drag queens at night.  They are still men, and they identify so.  Some are gay, some are straight, but many of them identify as male.

And then there are those who just like the feel of wearing ladies clothing at anytime, sometimes out in the open, but they are still very much male-identified.  David Beckham sometimes wears pink nail polish and wears his wife's underwear, but he's still very much a manly man.

So many facets out there, it's hard to pin it down to just a few categories._

 
I just talked to my Transexual friend and confirmed this for me, thanks for the correction XD.


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 24, 2008)

I can't wait for the show to start! Not too much longer!!
I read in the paper that they were coming to us in Tampa Aug 30th for casting. Which I think was odd because if they are already casting the "transgender" then I would already asume they have the rest of the cast?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 24, 2008)

^^^ Maybe it's for the _next season. _I guess that would mean this ISN'T the last season! Yay, beacuse my bff is going to try-out for ANTM when she turns 18.


----------



## armi (Aug 28, 2008)

ANTM is getting lamer and lamer every cycle.. In first bout 5 cycles the girls reaaally wanted to win so bad, but last season it felt like they didn't even try so hard? Like those Italian CoverGirl-videos.. oh my god, they were soo bad.
And I have heard that Whitney's win could be a hoax. Dunno.
Well, still I'm going to watch cycle 11.. makeover-episode is always the best. I hope that cycle 11 would be more interesting than previous.. five cycles..


----------



## OfficerJenny (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *armi* 

 
_ANTM is getting lamer and lamer every cycle.. In first bout 5 cycles the girls reaaally wanted to win so bad, but last season it felt like they didn't even try so hard? Like those Italian CoverGirl-videos.. oh my god, they were soo bad.
And I have heard that Whitney's win could be a hoax. Dunno.
Well, still I'm going to watch cycle 11.. makeover-episode is always the best. I hope that cycle 11 would be more interesting than previous.. five cycles.._

 
i totally agree about last season. Whitney did not look like a model at all. the people that actually looked like one, in my opinions, were Anya, Stacey Ann, and Fatima


----------



## Nox (Aug 28, 2008)

Whitney is a bit too "in between" to be a high fashion model or a plus sized model.  But she is a very pretty girl with great bone structure.  It's a shame that mid-sized models aren't more glorified since they represent the majority of women.

Anyhow, the last cycle, I thought Anya and Fatima had the best chances at success for being high fashion with their body type.  The others... eh.  

I really started to become disillusioned from the show when I watched Next Top Models shows franchised in different countries.  Germany's is so much easier on the eyes.  They actually pick usable contestants, they are not catfighting all the time, and they are scolded for bad behavior.  They generally look and behave like real models.  Unlike ANTM that let's the girls run amok all for the sake of good television, and they are not even groomed properly (the makeover show for starters is YUCK!)


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm excited. I've loved that show since the first epi of the first season, and I'm not going to just give up on it. 

The challenges are cool and fun to watch and I love to watch the drama unfold. I love the crazy antics of the judges, the cool places they get to go, and the fashion and make up ideas period.

As for the transgendered contestant, good for her. I don't think the terms and conditions of the show state that only natural born females can participate. It'd be discriminatory if it did. 

If she has model potential, I don't see the problem.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Aug 29, 2008)

omg! how remembers last season when they had the challenge on that wierd surface with the water and claire said she wanted to dive in and jay told her no and she did it anyway??????????????
ROFLMFAO
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









YouTube - America's Next Top Model Cycle 10 Episode 7 Part 3


----------



## Lauren1981 (Sep 3, 2008)

OKAY ALL YOU ANTM FANS!!!!

TONIGHTS THE TWO HOUR PREMIERE!!!!!! DON'T MISS IT!!!!






















:yaay  :


----------



## florabundance (Sep 3, 2008)

I agree with Miss Chievous...they've made Top Model more about controversy and making social statements than actually about fashion!!
I mean, the transgender girl is pretty, but not unique or at least model pretty in anyway !


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 3, 2008)

LOL @ Lauren1981

The way her head bounces when she hits the surface is slow-mo replay worthy.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 3, 2008)

....................


----------



## pat (Sep 4, 2008)

I already don't like Clark and Casey (yay she is booted off) hahaha

Casey seems to biased against Isis and I'm starting to hate her. LOL

I effing hate Clark, she is such a bitch. 

this season will be interesting.

Isis will be the brunt of a lot of s**t talking from the girls, I have a feeling.

Sheena (the korean/japanese girl) is hella funny.

elena (sp) is hot!

hahahha


----------



## panther27 (Sep 4, 2008)

Will this episode be available to watch online?


----------



## OfficerJenny (Sep 4, 2008)

I love Sheena, Isis, Marjorie, and the girl who's open to sleeping with whoever XD


----------



## Lauren1981 (Sep 4, 2008)

i like britteny r. that's my fave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yeah, i don't like that clark girl either! she was SO on my nerves.

isis is SERIOUSLY gonna be hated on the whole time she's there. but she seems like she may have gotten herself ready for it so i'm rooting for her (not over britteny tho ;-)) i will say this tho.... isis did a helluva job with the tape! lol! she had some good ass tape and did a good ass  job... that's all i have to say. i will admit, when she put on the bikini i was staring at her crotch and saw nothing. i like her. she's a bit ackward but i like her 

okay, at first marjorie had me DYING with her nervousness but then i remember this disorder called tics.... it's kind of synonymous with tourettes but not exactly the same. do you guys know what i'm talking about???

LMFAO @ "officerjenny"s comment about the girl that likes to "sleep with anyone". her picture was freakin GORGEOUS and i think that's how it'll be with her the whole time she's there, HOWEVER, i'm a HUGE fan of angelina....... (i am so in love with that woman. lol!) and i feel like she's trying to be her. they didnt show her tat up close but i will put money on it that it's the same tat angie has....... idk but she is pretty tho ;-)

wow! who was the b*tch that wouldn't shut the hell up?! the one that couldn't take any constructive criticism?? i liked her at first because she was raising the roof all the time but she TOTALLY turned me off with that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







i think this season is going to be good!!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Sep 4, 2008)

Likeysha or something? XD she's silly

I'm so glad the girl that got voted off did, she was a dumbassbitch o:<


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 4, 2008)

LMAOOOOOOO! Let me start off by saying: The beginning part had me cracking up. I didn't know what to think of the futuristic theme at first. I thought it was corny but cute, well done overall, but I kept thinking "God I hope the whole season isn't going to be like this!" Once I discovered that it wasn't, I was over it. 

I really like some of the girls so far. I'm rooting for Isis because  in that epi last season where she was just an extra, she really did outshine that other  girl. I got SO angry when she was trying to do her shoot and those girls were behind the thing trying to talk shit :/ But she just kept it 100 and asked them not to do that, and went on and had an AMAZING shot. I mean, she looked beautiful and she captured the message completely.

I also like Sheena, Marjorie, Elina, and the Brittney with the flaming red hair. Elina [the Angelina looking girl] could get it.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 4, 2008)

Oh yes, and I'm VERY pleased with the first elimination.

She wasn't model material anyways and she was an asshole.

Clark is next on my hit list. She bothers the shit out of me, and she looks like the type of girl that I would have molly whopped in high school.


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 4, 2008)

Transvetite - a male who wears women's clothing (many times for sexual fetishism)
Transgender - a person born of one sex who feels that they are another
Transsexual - a person who has had their gender reassigned through hormones and/or surgery

With that out of the way, I'm so pissed at myself for missing this garbage last night! I guess I'll just have to wait for one of the 104,032 times it'll repeat on VH1 over the next 2 years or so.

edit: "Molly whopped"...lulz. Kudos to you for bringin' that back.


----------



## MACgirl (Sep 4, 2008)

i loooved last nites cycle, even tho in the begining i was like this is so corny, come one! lol. I loooove elina, analiegh, isis, mckey, hannah and marjorie.
clark is so bitch, she reminds me of cycle 8s renee but worse. The thing with her is she talks so much about the other girls and its only the first episode! im glad sharaun got booted, she was ignorant and thought she had isis beat, she didnt even have a "look". elina is one of those girls that i feel will take aaaamzing pictures but the judges will critisize her for not having a likable personality, marjorie's nerves will get the best of her, isis i feel will at least make it over seas, mckey will go far and improve weekly, hannah will get booted becuase of her lack to bring anything to her shots, brittany will get booted for thinking she is a know it all in shoots, those are my predictions so far! anywho isis had the best shot last nite i feel, yay for her getting called in second! sheena is soo pretty! i think she might take this or at least make it to the top 3 or 2.


----------



## kimmy (Sep 4, 2008)

antm is so rigged but i can't not watch it.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 4, 2008)

First off, the futuristic theme was soo cheesy I couldn't stop laughing. This show can be so corny sometimes. 
But I LOOOOOVVVED Tyra's makeup with the glitter on the inner eye. So gorgeous!

Okay, I barely remember any of the girl's names but I love that "fighter girl" with the bright red hair's face. I also like that "bisexual chick"'s face. The asian girl is cool too. And Isis. I guess she was pre-op after all. 

Those are the only people who stuck out to me.


----------



## Julie5 (Sep 4, 2008)

I really liked Isis very talented!!! These girls need to just quit. I just think they are jelous of Isis. I think there will be alot of drama surrounding Isis. But I see her making it really far.She takes good pics!!! They just need to open there eyes


----------



## BarrelOfDonkeys (Sep 4, 2008)

I don't really think it's right that Isis is on the show. Technically "she" is still male, so unless they open up the competition to include men too they shouldn't have pre-op transgenders on the show. It's not really fair because I'm sure there are a lot of male model wannabes out there who would love the chance to try out for the show but they can't just because they still dress like, act like and consider themselves males.


So far my favorites are Sheena and Hannah. I can't stand Elina, she reminds me of Allison from last season. The way she talks and everything just seems kind of cold and robotic. I didn't like Sharaun either, glad she's gone.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 4, 2008)

Seriously, there needs to be a male ANTM. I know there are modeling competitions with male contestants and there was a male modeling show on Bravo... but I want to see a show set-up the same way ANTM is, just with *really, really, really hot* guys.

There probably won't be as much cattiness and the challenges/ photoshoots might not be as interesting... but still!
Just sayin' :/


----------



## OfficerJenny (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BarrelOfDonkeys* 

 
_I don't really think it's right that Isis is on the show. Technically "she" is still male, so unless they open up the competition to include men too they shouldn't have pre-op transgenders on the show. It's not really fair because I'm sure there are a lot of male model wannabes out there who would love the chance to try out for the show but they can't just because they still dress like, act like and consider themselves males._

 
Isis isn't a male though. She identifies as female because that's what she is. And she wouldn't be on a male ANTM cause she isn't a man. Regardless of whether she was post or pre op, people would still have a problem with it.


----------



## mizuki~ (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Isis isn't a male though. She identifies as female because that's what she is. And she wouldn't be on a male ANTM cause she isn't a man. Regardless of whether she was post or pre op, people would still have a problem with it._

 
Agreed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Poor Isis has to put up with all that sh*t, She's so strong, I love her! 
Clark..wow I hate her lol reminds me of that spoiled chick from Laguna Beach.
Sheena, Elina, & McKey(sp?) all seem pretty rad. I'm rooting for them


----------



## OfficerJenny (Sep 4, 2008)

ITA about clark. She's super pretty but seems really malicious. I wish i could watch the whole thing right now though, sheena is so funny ;-;


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_germany has top model??? where have i been?? i knew australia had one and i think g. britain has one also.... can't remember but i've never heard of germany's..hmmmmmm might have to youtube that somehow_

 
there are over 30 countries with their own top model 
via America's Next Top Model - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 5, 2008)

Apparently, there's a Ghana's Next Top Model. I have lots of close family that lives there, so I REAALLY want to watch that. I doubt it's anything as extravagant as the other Top Model.


----------



## BarrelOfDonkeys (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Isis isn't a male though. She identifies as female because that's what she is. And she wouldn't be on a male ANTM cause she isn't a man. Regardless of whether she was post or pre op, people would still have a problem with it._

 
Isis has a penis and no vagina, he's male.

I'm not talking about an entirely male ANTM, I'm talking about opening the existing ANTM to both girls and guys.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Isis isn't a male though. She identifies as female because that's what she is. And she wouldn't be on a male ANTM cause she isn't a man. *Regardless of whether she was post or pre op, people would still have a problem with it.*_


----------



## widdershins (Sep 6, 2008)

Isis and Sheena are my favorites so far. I totally agree with everyone's opinion about Clark--someone needs to smack a bitch! 

Was Jay wearing a wig? It freaked me out when he had it all long and emo in the robot sequence and then at judging it was back to normal with the silvery spikes.


----------



## zeroxstar (Sep 6, 2008)

haha that first episode was cheese GALORE with all that sci fi crap!

i love isis my tranny dahlin'!

i'm also kinda diggin' elisa from certain angles... though from others she looks straight odd. 

i think my favorite looks-wise is analeigh, but so far she can't pose to save her life!


----------



## GLAMORandGORE (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BarrelOfDonkeys* 

 
_Isis has a penis and no vagina, he's male.

I'm not talking about an entirely male ANTM, I'm talking about opening the existing ANTM to both girls and guys._

 
if someone considers themselves female, then they're female, no matter what is in their pants.
who cares anyway?

the playing field wouldn't be fair if they opened it to guys and girls. there would be girls, trannys as both guys and girls, and guys. how could the judges pick the best out of so many categories?



anyways.
i also agree, clark is a stupid b*tch!
let's all go jump her.
she's not even that pretty...
not model pretty anyway, maybe for catalog, but nothing along the lines of runway.

elina pretty much has my name!
(except mine is spelled with an a at the beginning)
it's sooooooooo weird to hear tyra say my name.

i ALSO like the fighter girl with red hair.
i hope they don't change her too much in the makeover!
i love her hair length!

OH MY GOD
did anyone else think it was hilarious as f*ck that the girl that was introducing herself as "america's next top model" was the first to be booted?
LOL.
i also loved how she was saying she's so much better than isis and blah blah bah. WELL,obviously not, because you were first to leave.





&i also thought it was ridiculously malicious for the girls behind the photo shoot to be talking mess about isis WHILE she was doing her photo!
most girls would have probably turned out with a horrible shot, but she showed them whos the best and turned her shot wonderful.




antm in general kind of sucks, but i'm hooked!
none of the winners go anywhere, and i REALLY disagree with the winner for last year.
i personally don't think that sharing an unhealthy body with the public is good.
showing people fat models is like showing people that being fat is fine.
it's not, it's unhealthy.
i myself am fat, and i hate seeing plus sized models.
usually it's the other way around, but i hate it.
also, the show is ridiculously predictable.
you can ALWAYS tell who's leaving-they show almost all the attention on her.
pay attention next time, you'll see.


oh, and btw, this is NOT the last season of antm.
casting call here in the bay area was last saturday.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Sep 9, 2008)

Unhealthy bodies come in all sizes, including super skinny.
When ALL models start giving their body fat percentage then we will be able to tell the healthy from the unhealthy.
BTW, I'm a chub too, but my doctor, who I see frequently because of severe migraines, is not concerned with my weight at all.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GLAMORandGORE* 

 
_ 



antm in general kind of sucks, but i'm hooked!
none of the winners go anywhere, and i REALLY disagree with the winner for last year.
i personally don't think that sharing an unhealthy body with the public is good.
showing people fat models is like showing people that being fat is fine.
it's not, it's unhealthy.
i myself am fat, and i hate seeing plus sized models.
usually it's the other way around, but i hate it.
also, the show is ridiculously predictable.
you can ALWAYS tell who's leaving-they show almost all the attention on her.
pay attention next time, you'll see.


oh, and btw, this is NOT the last season of antm.
casting call here in the bay area was last saturday._

 
this not being the last antm cycle was established WEEKS ago

and i have to disagree with whit having and unhealthy body. i mean to each is own so you have your opinions like i have mine but i think she was far from just having a nasty body. i know you didn't use the word "nasty" but i think we can all tell you think it's gross. lol! 

don't take this the wrong way but it sounds like you have more of a problem with yourself and your weight rather than plus sized models in general. some women, it's just genetics and i don't think someone should NOT be able to be a model because they aren't a size 0-3. i do believe to be a model you have to have a healthy looking body but it can be a healthy looking 10-14. even bigger! lane bryant models are gorgeous! they're plus sized and they look great!

oh, and i'm a 6/7. not that my size matters but the fact that you're "fat" had nothing to do with anything. i guess it was supposed to back up the fact that you don't like seeing plus-sized models but it was really irrelevent.

BUT, i started this thread and i do want peoples opinions so i'm not bashing your views. just wanted to reply. i like this thread and don't want it to get nasty.

no hard feelings 





p.s. i do agree however that most don't go anywhere. whenever one wins i see new covergirl commercials with q.latifah, drew barrymore, and rihanna. lol! wtf??


----------



## mafalda (Sep 10, 2008)

Mhm, according to wiki and a few other sources I read at the time Whitney was a size 10, some say she went down to a size 8 in the meantime. That's definitely not fat, morbidly obese or anything actually, even chubby seems a bit harsh there. There was no flab or anything on her - I was just astonished and surprised to see somebody so Caucasian American Midwest type mainstream as an ANTM winner. (And I was happy not to get Miss Sleeping Pill I don't speak any language properly because I am too lazy to open my mouth as a winner. But that's a totally subjective statement.)


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 10, 2008)

Sheena is so pretty but her voice is annoying, 
Elina is so beautiful & unique looking, 
Isis looked very familiar, I don’t mean like I know her, but I’ve seen her look quite often here in NYC; I don’t think she’s pretty but when she appeared this morning on the news she looked better than on the show.  
I don’t like Clarks look as a model, she reminds me of those 80’s teen movie actresses.  
I love Brittany’s multi ethnic look.

I was disappointed about a particular black woman that was cut on 
the 1st show, she was gorgeous (can’t remember her name).  

Regarding the girl who said that Isis was no competition for her, is she one of the ones who was cut on the 1st episode?


----------



## Nox (Sep 10, 2008)

I had to catch the episode on YouTube yesterday, but I was so excited when I saw Sheena making the list.  I believe she was the same woman who starred in a controversial commercial about being "mistaken" for Swedish because of her "natural" blonde hair.  I liked the commercial, but I guess some other folks didn't.  But yeah, she's done some work already.

Isis, I think, has a natural talent for posing.  You can tell she really worked at it and understands what is wanted out of the contestants this season.  I expect her to go far in this competition.

What is the woman's name who is open to having relationships with anyone???  Yeah, I like her too, she seems very down to earth and serious about this competition without being a complete a$$hole.


----------



## IcePrincessA87 (Sep 10, 2008)

i LOVE ANTM, and i really hope this season will be good. i like isis, i think she could be a really good model. i agree with some of you that clark is a huge BITCH!! i am sooooooooooo excited to get to watch the new eppy tonight!!


----------



## PRiNCiPESSAx4 (Sep 10, 2008)

Is anyone else in love with Analeigh's hair? I totally would die for it! And Marjorie is just so adorable I love her.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Sep 11, 2008)

I don't think Isis is gonna win, but I do hope she gets to make it at least to whatever foreign country they go to.  I agree with Tyra, she's trying but she needs to step it up as far as that "model" look goes, and it's a good thing they are getting makeovers next week.  

Ol girl who got cut on the first ep was HILARIOUS!  I didn't want to laugh, but I couldn't help it, she was just way too overconfident.  People who act like that are usually the ones with the most insecurities and the judges could see right through that little act. 

I love Marjorie!  I can't wait to see what her new look will be next week...


----------



## OfficerJenny (Sep 11, 2008)

Is anyone else upset that all the judges critique Sheena so so much?

I don't think she's hoochy at all :c


----------



## pat (Sep 11, 2008)

I love Sheena she is so out there, "reppin for the yellow people" LOL...  I think the reason why she is grilled is because of the way she carries herself.  I personally think she needs to get rid of the tongue ring just for professional reasons..

I think that Alaska girl had only herself to blame for the tension in the house.  She could have said to Isis "excuse me" but instead she just pushed her.  I know that some people are uncomfortable around certain people/settings but that doesn't justify the fact that she hella pushed Isis.

I'm glad that girl got booted off... she was talking way too much and she wasn't accepting CC very well.  I also agree that it was unprofessional of her to say she might pee her pants, hello you're in front of people who will give you your job, not your friends.

Elena (sp) is so hot, just plain hot.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm loving elena

I predict some sort of bright hair colour, They said nothing like anything they've done in top model :O


----------



## pat (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_
I predict some sort of bright hair colour, They said nothing like anything they've done in top model :O_

 
ohhhhhh i know! 

I love the makeover episodes! I wanna see what they do with Sheena and Elena!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Sep 11, 2008)

I bet they're gonna chop sheena up. Make her looks super innocent and young.

Also i wanna see what they're doing to marjorie ;_;

next week is going to be so fun


----------



## Lauren1981 (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Is anyone else upset that all the judges critique Sheena so so much?

I don't think she's hoochy at all :c_

 

i do think they overdo it with her and i think it's just because she's very comfortable with herself. like when she was hanging from that ladder.... yes i did laugh at what jay said about her holding onto with her butt cheeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





BUT i actually liked what she was doing by holding onto it and posing but not using her hands to hold onto it. i don't think she's hoochie either. i think since she came in the first ep kinda ghetto fab they want to always focus on trying to "correct" her.

i think it's funny as HELL when that first girl got cut last week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




what was her name???????? sharaun or something like that??? with that big as fucking jaw and it looked like she had tobacco in her bottom lip. she was too ugly. and i think it's okay to be VERY confident but she should know that in past antm history, every chick that walks around talking about how they already ARE america's next top model gets cut QUICK. she shoulda just kept it like saleisha did.... just say something like "i'll probably win this anyway". it's still cocky as hell but i'm just sayin.............

i knew that chick was gonna get cut last night. the one that talks to damn much. how funny was that when the credits were rolling but they had her still talking. HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!

i don't think isis will make it to the end but she does have potential. i know it was only the second ep but in judging she always seems so unsure of herself..... 

my personal fav is brittany...... the one that's REP'N FOR ALL THE BLACK & NATIVES!!!!! absolutely love her. i don't think she'll go that far but i still like her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




majorie's little nervous ass took a NICE pic last night!! lol!! she's so damn twitchy and nervous but when she takes pics you would never be able to tell she has the nervous energy. she's pretty good


----------



## IcePrincessA87 (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_I'm loving elena_

 
i LOVE her too! she reminds me a lot of myself. i absolutely adore her face.


----------



## msaesthetic (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_I bet they're gonna chop sheena up. Make her looks super innocent and young.

Also i wanna see what they're doing to marjorie ;_;

next week is going to be so fun_

 
i completely agree. i always try and guess what they'll do to each model. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't really see them doing much to Annaleigh, she has gorgeous hair already.

I also think they'll most likely give Britney some extensions. She is gorgeous, but i'm really disappointed with her pictures so far.

& I can't wait to see what Elina will have. I cannot think of anything they *haven't* done. Should be interesting.

On a random side note, does anyone ever watch and think, "Gah if i looked like her i could think of much better poses in front of the camera than she does." Cause sometimes that's how i feel. I always think "oh it would've been really pretty if she had done this..." Hahaha, maybe after eleven cycles i'm just delusional.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 11, 2008)

I am soooooooooooo juiced for next week! The make over epi is always my fave besides the beginning and the finale.


----------



## Solace (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm rooting for Sheena! My jaw dropped when the model judge flat out asked her if her boobs were fake.. My reaction = holy crap farreeaaaal?! LOL. 

Anyway, I thought that picture of her on the ladder was great. Not hoochy at all!


----------



## mizuki~ (Sep 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_I am soooooooooooo juiced for next week! The make over epi is always my fave besides the beginning and the finale._

 
I'm with you on that one! I'm sooo excited! Especially with Elina's just because they made it sound so dramatic


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 12, 2008)

The makeover episodes are my favorite.  Maybe this is just because I am obsessed with makeup but I wished they would give a break down of what they used for their makeup.  I thought that they did a really good job with the makeup yesterday.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Sep 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msaesthetic* 

 
_......

On a random side note, does anyone ever watch and think, "Gah if i looked like her i could think of much better poses in front of the camera than she does." Cause sometimes that's how i feel. I always think "oh it would've been really pretty if she had done this..." Hahaha, maybe after eleven cycles i'm just delusional.




_

 
i seriously thought i was the only dork that did this but yes. lol! i'm always sitting in front of the tv thinking of what i would have done but i'm sitting there posing thinking "i would have done this, this, or that"......... you are not alone


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 12, 2008)

I LOVE the eye makeup they did on the girls! The shadows looked kind of like MUFE on the girls (not 100% sure)

Maybe they'll give elaina a mowhawk or something? I can't think of what they haven't done yet that would look good on her, at least!

Okay, for some reason... I had a dream about Isis last night. So weird!


----------



## msaesthetic (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_i seriously thought i was the only dork that did this but yes. lol! i'm always sitting in front of the tv thinking of what i would have done but i'm sitting there posing thinking "i would have done this, this, or that"......... you are not alone_

 

haha, thank you!


----------



## SweetCheeks (Sep 15, 2008)

LOVE Elena as a model, HATE Paulina as a judge. Ick !


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 17, 2008)

*SPOILER ALERT!*

They totally over-dramaticized (that's a word?) Elaina's new hair. She just gets red hair with big bouncy curls. She looks different but gorgeous!


----------



## Nox (Sep 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_*SPOILER ALERT!*

They totally over-dramaticized (that's a word?) Elaina's new hair. She just gets red hair with big bouncy curls. She looks different but gorgeous!_

 
Aww... really? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I thought she looked stunning with the dark hair.  I wonder what Tyra's aim is by forcing everybody to chemically alter their hair.  Sometimes a big bold color is no better than what they have already, especially if it's high maintenence.  They nearly always go right back to their original color when the show is over because their hair is fried and falling out, so what's the deal?


----------



## pat (Sep 17, 2008)

I can't wait for tonights episode!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 17, 2008)

^^ It definitely takes away the edge she had with the dark hair.
I also saw Isis' makeover and she looks quite pretty with the new look. It's nothing drastic, it just looks nice.


----------



## Rennah (Sep 17, 2008)

They gave Elina a bright red curly weave... she made it work but it does look kind of silly.

Hannah's bangs are just bad. Whyyyy did they give her bangs?

McKey looks great.

...Josslyn's photo looked nothing like she does normally! I think they post-processed it too much.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 17, 2008)

I was sad to see Elina suffering over it but I think it turned out GREAT! She rocks the hell out of it. 

I am SO glad that bitch got eliminated. I had no qualms with her until she started talking like that to Elina. Totally uncalled for!


----------



## pat (Sep 18, 2008)

I love Elanie's new hair do!  

I wish Sheena's hair was different. ;/

LMAO... I was hella laughing when tyra was eating that apple.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Sep 18, 2008)

Sheena's hair is just

no

very, very no

Mckee = gross still, imo
Hannah ;_;
Isis = <3
Elena = <3


----------



## Lauren1981 (Sep 18, 2008)

i was surprised isis didn't go last night. she doesn't seem very comfortable to me. like maybe when she finishes her FULL transition she'll be a lot better. the potential is there but she always looks like she's worried in her poses.....
britney was one of my favs but i figured she'd be in the bottom two. i didn't think she would have gone last night. i liked her. she'll get noticed tho.
elina, even though i'm not feeling her at all, looks GORGEOUS with that hair. i love it on her and she carries it really well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. i agree with tyra that it makes her identifiable (if that's a word. lol) with everyone because with her features/look it makes her look like she's made up of a piece of everything (every race). i thought she looked hot.
what's the chicks name that got that short platinum "pink" (the singer) haircut? i loved that cut on her

that was SO funny what miss jay said about joslyn's pic. i used to pose like that for EVERY pic in middle school. lol!!!


----------



## Nox (Sep 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Sheena's hair is just

no

very, very no
_

 
I agree.  Sheena's black hair was already fine and beautiful.  I just hate looking at a head full of highlighter strands.  That must have done untold damage to her hair.  Gosh, why'd they have to go and make her look like a stereotypical import model?  She was really breaking the mold there, trying to become more high fashion in an area where few Asian women are even allowed to succeed, and they've just thrown her back several steps.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Sep 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nox* 

 
_I agree. Sheena's black hair was already fine and beautiful. I just hate looking at a head full of highlighter strands. That must have done untold damage to her hair. Gosh, why'd they have to go and make her look like a stereotypical import model? She was really breaking the mold there, trying to become more high fashion in an area where few Asian women are even allowed to succeed, and they've just thrown her back several steps.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i agree with you. i think sometimes they need to just leave ppl the way they are. at the most just layer up her hair a little more but they should have left it black. she looked like she had a wig on last night


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Solace* 

 
_I'm rooting for Sheena! My jaw dropped when the model judge flat out asked her if her boobs were fake.. My reaction = holy crap farreeaaaal?! LOL. 

Anyway, I thought that picture of her on the ladder was great. Not hoochy at all!_

 
I was shocked Paulina would out her like that, that was so rude.


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 18, 2008)

I don't like what they did to Sheena's hair, the color is awful.

Ah, Brittany is gone, she is gorgeous.

I didn't like the way the attacked Elina last night when she told them that she doesn't like her mother. 

curious: Which one is the bi-sexual girl?


----------



## OfficerJenny (Sep 18, 2008)

^
Elina


----------



## carandru (Sep 18, 2008)

I enjoyed everyone's makeover for the most part and FOR ONCE Tyra didn't chop off a black girl's hair!  I mean, it's hair and it will grow back and all, but it seemed like each and every season Trya would give some poor black girl a men's hair cut and then NOT touch it up during the rest of the season.  Poor Bianca, lol.

I really love Elaina's makeover look w/ the red curly hair.  Her previous look was way too serious. I mean, it looked good, but I don't see how that could translate into various styles.  She definitely has much more versatility now I think.. and with those eyes she can be as serious as she wants whenever she wants lol.

I like the brown hair on Sheena, but yea those highlights are not doing it for me. Especially the one in the front that seem to only be present in one 2 in midsection of each side.  I don't think she's hoochy per se, I think its the way she speaks that makes them think that...

I HATE McKey's hair....she looked better as a red head.

Clark looks a hot mess w/ that brown hair and her personality reminds me of all the bad parts of Jessica Simpson.  I'll be glad when she goes home cuz she sucks in just about every aspect that they are looking for on this show. She can definitely make some money doing promotional modeling though, I can see her doing those mall fashion shows.


Another thing I don't understand is... ummm.. this is Cycle 11 of ANTM.. How do you come on the show and not know a thing about fashion designers, not have worked on your poses, not know anything about lighting... etc?  You have seen this show more than enough to know what Tyra is looking for. I mean, if you really want something in life, you learn about it and try to better yourself in that field....Unless of course, you don't really want to be a model and you just wanted to be on tv... o yea, that's probably it.

P.S. I really hate it when people come into a situation like this knowing there will be tons of different type of people and are all extra judgemental.  Like, it it really so hard to believe that people can have different life experiences than you? ESPECIALLY Brittany speaking to Elaina... I mean hell you don't know, Elaina's mother could have done god knows what to her...   You can tell some of these girls are just that.. little girls.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 18, 2008)

Well, Tyra was right that the dark hair made her look "Kimora"-ish. But I don't like that brown. They should've kept it how it was and added some burgundy tint to it.

McKey's haircut doesn't look right to me. Makes her look like a skater-dude. 

Hannah's bangs make her look more like a 12 year old than she already did!

The "pretty" girl who went home: I don't understand why they let her go? Just because she wasn't model-y enough or what?!

And Clark's hair is too dark! They didn't even make her brows match too!

I'm done bitching.


----------



## Rennah (Sep 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_i was surprised isis didn't go last night. she doesn't seem very comfortable to me. like maybe when she finishes her FULL transition she'll be a lot better. the potential is there but she always looks like she's worried in her poses.....
britney was one of my favs but i figured she'd be in the bottom two. i didn't think she would have gone last night. i liked her. she'll get noticed tho.
elina, even though i'm not feeling her at all, looks GORGEOUS with that hair. i love it on her and she carries it really well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. i agree with tyra that it makes her identifiable (if that's a word. lol) with everyone because with her features/look it makes her look like she's made up of a piece of everything (every race). i thought she looked hot.
what's the chicks name that got that short platinum "pink" (the singer) haircut? i loved that cut on her

that was SO funny what miss jay said about joslyn's pic. i used to pose like that for EVERY pic in middle school. lol!!!_

 
Yes, identifiable is a word.
The girl with the short platinum 'Pink' style is Samantha (she's kind of forgettable, but photographs well).

I lmao'd when Miss Jay said that. LOL!!!


----------



## Rennah (Sep 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Well, Tyra was right that the dark hair made her look "Kimora"-ish. But I don't like that brown. They should've kept it how it was and added some burgundy tint to it.

McKey's haircut doesn't look right to me. Makes her look like a skater-dude. 

Hannah's bangs make her look more like a 12 year old than she already did!

The "pretty" girl who went home: I don't understand why they let her go? Just because she wasn't model-y enough or what?!

And Clark's hair is too dark! They didn't even make her brows match too!

I'm done bitching._

 
lol @ Hannah's bangs... they really are terrible. They should have just cut her hair to the length they did, but skip the bangs.
I agree about Clark's hair! It doesn't suit her... caramel brown would have been nice...

btw I think Lauren Brie's photo was amazing!

I think McKey's hair color is a lot better, and the style is kinda cool.


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_ 
Hannah's bangs make her look more like a 12 year old than she already did!
_

 
I hear that.  

Samantha's new crop looks amazing on her.  I thought she was one of the best makeovers.  And her photo was a knockout.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Sep 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_ 
The "pretty" girl who went home: I don't understand why they let her go? Just because she wasn't model-y enough or what?!

I'm done bitching._

 
Because they liked Annaleigh better.


----------



## Rebel Aesthetic (Sep 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I hear that.  

Samantha's new crop looks amazing on her.  I thought she was one of the best makeovers.  And her photo was a knockout._

 
I completely agree. I was ultimately happy with the makeovers, save for Hanna, Sheena, and Clark. Clark just looks so... plastic all the time, Hanna's just ridiculous looking now, and Sheena was perfect the way she was.

I just... I don't understand the reasoning behind what Tyra does sometimes to these girls. I must say though, I really like Elina's do. I didn't expect it to work, but somehow it translates so well for her.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Sep 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_I enjoyed everyone's makeover for the most part and FOR ONCE Tyra didn't chop off a black girl's hair! I mean, it's hair and it will grow back and all, but it seemed like each and every season Trya would give some poor black girl a men's hair cut and then NOT touch it up during the rest of the season. Poor Bianca, lol._

 




suprisingly bianca still wears her hair like that. i don't think bianca needed a touch up as much as stacy-ann did last season. mainly because it's so short. if they permed a teeny weenie afro she'd prob look a little crazy. they needed to touch stacy's up because she looked like she constantly had all ten of her fingers in a light socket. they prob shoulda gave her a bob to take the attention away from that big He-Man jaw she had. 

i think clark looks washed out now. it's too dark.

although britney was my fav, when it came to who took the better pic between her and annaleigh, i think annaleigh did although her hands were monsterous in that pic. looked like she was about to break that whole damn rock off.

although i praise isis for doing what "she's" doing, i thought she should have gone home. i think "she's" just struggling too much right now. like, maybe if she had waited til AFTER she had "her" surgery, "she'd" be great.... just my opinion


----------



## OfficerJenny (Sep 19, 2008)

I personally believe it's great that she's doing it pre-op, because it will only make her that much stronger. Dealing with living with 10+ other girls is tough when you don't have those parts, yet. And I don't think she's bad at photoshoots in general, but I think this specific one gave her trouble for obvious reasons.


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 19, 2008)

As addicted as I am to this show, do they have to layer on the cheese factor so heavily?  The whole intro "skit" for the makeover event - with Tyra and the Jays and the poison apple  - I was cringing. I had hoped after the over the top Sci-Fi thing they did for the premiere that would be the end.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Sep 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_I personally believe it's great that she's doing it pre-op, because it will only make her that much stronger. Dealing with living with 10+ other girls is tough when you don't have those parts, yet. And I don't think she's bad at photoshoots in general, but I think this specific one gave her trouble for obvious reasons._

 
i think we agree for the most part but i think she would seriously rock this show if she was more comfy down there. as soon as they said it was a swimsuit shoot you could see the worry come in her face and then again when miss jay told her that the photog's didn't know about her situation. i just wish she was more comfortable with it. 
i agree this will make her stronger but the potential to seriously ROCK IT is definitely there.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_As addicted as I am to this show, do they have to layer on the cheese factor so heavily? The whole intro "skit" for the makeover event - with Tyra and the Jays and the poison apple - I was cringing. I had hoped after the over the top Sci-Fi thing they did for the premiere that would be the end._

 

And it's so obvious that they tell the girls to play along. If I was on the show, I'd just roll my eyes and give a big sigh.
Then Tyra would probably have me kicked off because I don't think she's brilliant. _We all know she'd do that._


----------



## kimmy (Sep 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_And it's so obvious that they tell the girls to play along. If I was on the show, I'd just roll my eyes and give a big sigh.
Then Tyra would probably have me kicked off because I don't think she's brilliant. We all know she'd do that._

 
srsly. tyra gets so bitchy when she's around people that don't worship the ground she walks on. she's hot, we get that...but she's not god. sheesh.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Sep 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_srsly. tyra gets so bitchy when she's around people that don't worship the ground she walks on. she's hot, we get that...but she's not god. sheesh._

 

yeah she does.
she actually takes away from herself with that.
i love tyra but lately all i see is her acting as if these chicks are supposed to kiss the ground she walks on.

ever notice how much she talks about herself and tends to turn someones moment into hers?? just an observation and opinion............

still addicted to the show though!!!! LOL!!


----------



## Holly (Sep 24, 2008)

Man this cycles makeovers totally bored me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's probably just me though! It seemed as though they went through them really really fast. Hannahs hair makes her look super young! Augh ><


----------



## mizuki~ (Sep 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nox* 

 
_I agree.  Sheena's black hair was already fine and beautiful.  I just hate looking at a head full of highlighter strands.  That must have done untold damage to her hair.  Gosh, why'd they have to go and make her look like a stereotypical import model?  She was really breaking the mold there, trying to become more high fashion in an area where few Asian women are even allowed to succeed, and they've just thrown her back several steps.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ugh! THANK YOU! I was so damn disappointed. I guess they had to do makeovers for everybody and they couldn't think of anything for Sheena.


----------



## lafemmenoir (Sep 25, 2008)

OMG!
(((Tyra Mail))) I am disgusted at myself for watching this show AND the reruns.  C'est dommage.  I think the judges are so full of themselves at times, they want to bring these girls down by exploiting their weaknesses because *they* are industry experts.  Okay Tyra, Paulina, Mrs. Jay you know your stuff, you made it in the biz but enough expecting these girls to read and speak Italian, find a faberge egg on the way to a go see in the South of France.  Truth be told, Miss Jay can sit in one of the makeover chairs too! Tyra thinks she has the cure to world peace, but I will be watching again


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 25, 2008)

Last night was interesting. Glad Hannah got the shock of being sent home EARLY lol

I was sad to see Isis go, but she wasn't ready. She needed to be more secure with herself as far as not losing her nerves every time there was a swim shoot etc.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 25, 2008)

I loved the fun eye makeup they did on the girls for the photoshoot! 

I'm wondering what Elaina is... she_ does_ look like she could be a mix of all sorts ot races.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Sep 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lafemmenoir* 

 
_OMG!
(((Tyra Mail))) I am disgusted at myself for watching this show AND the reruns. C'est dommage. I think the judges are so full of themselves at times, they want to bring these girls down by exploiting their weaknesses because *they* are industry experts. Okay Tyra, Paulina, Mrs. Jay you know your stuff, you made it in the biz but enough expecting these girls to read and speak Italian, find a faberge egg on the way to a go see in the South of France. Truth be told, Miss Jay can sit in one of the makeover chairs too! Tyra thinks she has the cure to world peace, but I will be watching again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
you know, while i do like tyra it's starting to diminish for me because i feel like SHE feels these girls should be putting her up on a pedestal. like they should worship her.
....... and i wouldn't mind seeing miss jay with a makeover. mainly because i want to see them do something funky with his hair. i love him though. he's funny. he's got a bad ass walk too!! i would be so nervous having to show him my walk (if i had one) because i know he would shoot my ass down QUICK. lol!!

jay manuel is the main person i like on the show. i think he's genuinely trying to help them.
not to say the others don't but i do think they do have unusually high expectations for these girls to soon in the beginning.

someone please clarify..... were they treading water when they did this shoot?? i thought they weren't but then it looked like they were and to do a shot like that would be hard as hell to do while treading water.


----------



## Kayteuk (Sep 26, 2008)

I thought Isis should of been given another chance, I was mad! That other girl completly did the opposite of what she was told and looked like a tart on the runway.
I felt so bad for Hannah shes so nice! =(


----------



## xoleaxo (Sep 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_
jay manuel is the main person i like on the show. i think he's genuinely trying to help them.
not to say the others don't but i do think they do have unusually high expectations for these girls to soon in the beginning.

someone please clarify..... were they treading water when they did this shoot?? i thought they weren't but then it looked like they were and to do a shot like that would be hard as hell to do while treading water._

 
i like jay too.. you're right, he does seem geniune.  i think nigel's great too!  (and sexy..lol)  tyra's annoying.. she's always standing in weird poses and talking in a crazy sing-song voice.  it's hard to take her seriously.

during the shoot they weren't treading water.. at times you could see underwater and they were sitting on a ledge in the pool.  

i don't like clarke.. she's manly looking!  my favorites are marjorie, sheena and annaleigh!


----------



## esmeralda89 (Sep 26, 2008)

im upset isis was eliminated she was my favorite and i loved her attitude


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 26, 2008)

What happened to Sheena?  I was on the ANTM site and her portfolio is not there.


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 26, 2008)

Sheena is still in the mix as of this week - maybe they were updating the site?

Marjorie is just a walking dichotomy - in person she is so self-conscious and nervous and mannered - but the girl knows how to take a picture!  To me she has a very edgy high fashion look.  I will be interested to see how far she goes.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Sheena is still in the mix as of this week - maybe they were updating the site?

Marjorie is just a walking dichotomy - in person she is so self-conscious and nervous and mannered - but the girl knows how to take a picture!  To me she has a very edgy high fashion look.  I will be interested to see how far she goes._

 
It's funny that you say that. My husband and I were talking about ANTM because he's always like "That show is sort of stupid. They always send the best looking girls home" [he thought Britney was fine LOL]. So I had to explain to him how modeling, these days anyway, isn't just about who has the best looks. I think what I told him was "Just because a girl is really pretty and skinny doesn't make her model material, and just because a girl is not very pretty or particularly skinny doesn't mean that she ISN'T", in a nutshell. I used Marjorie as my example Heh!


----------



## candycane80 (Sep 26, 2008)

I love the show even though the drama with those chicks gets to be a little too much, I don't think they should attack each other over voicing their opinion.  I don't think Sheena should be compared to Kimora Lee Simmons at all Kimora is fabulous and Sheena is not. My fave is Annaleigh although I don't believe she will win. Oh well still fun to watch what happens.....


----------



## pat (Sep 26, 2008)

I was watching the show and I was thinking about previous seasons...  

As much as I like the show, I have to say I have yet to see a ANTM model on an actual ad.

I think I've seen Jaslene on a couple of ads, but not "high fashion" ads.. more like those urban ads.  Adriane (sp) she's really only famous because she's married to that Brady Bunch dude and her burping. hahaha...

So, what do you guys think?


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *patty0411* 

 
_I was watching the show and I was thinking about previous seasons... 

As much as I like the show, I have to say I have yet to see a ANTM model on an actual ad.

So, what do you guys think?_

 
I have said the same thing.  I have seen at least one of them but in nothing major, it was in the Especially Yours catalog.


----------



## Rennah (Sep 27, 2008)

You can check this: America's Next Top Model for pics of ads/shows that the girls have been doing after the show.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ms. Z* 

 
_I have said the same thing.  I have seen at least one of them but in nothing major, it was in the Especially Yours catalog._

 
A lot of models do other things besides runway and photos. That being said, quite a few of those girls are working. Eva hosts and guest stars on various shows and occasions, Kim is a reporter for MTV, and Tocarra, well that girl is every damn where. Many of the other girls do modeling and side bar work as well.


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Sep 28, 2008)

Chantal from Cycle 9 has done some work for a department store here (Farmers). It was bizarre seeing her in my letterbox.


----------



## starangel2383 (Sep 28, 2008)

i dont know if this is the correct place to put this but it relates to the show. i was at my local mall today and i was just looking at the CoC collection when i saw a woman who looked alot like Yoanna House ( i think thats her name) come into the store with what looked like a newborn baby in one of those front baby carriers on her chest. i later asked one of my friends if that was her and they said that it was. wasnt she the season 1 winner?


----------



## Rennah (Sep 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starangel2383* 

 
_i dont know if this is the correct place to put this but it relates to the show. i was at my local mall today and i was just looking at the CoC collection when i saw a woman who looked alot like Yoanna House ( i think thats her name) come into the store with what looked like a newborn baby in one of those front baby carriers on her chest. i later asked one of my friends if that was her and they said that it was. wasnt she the season 1 winner?_

 
She won season 2. Adrianne Curry won the first season.


----------



## YSLGuy (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm sad Isis went home.

And I LOVE Yohanna House...she is still my favorite model every from ANTM


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 28, 2008)

I envy Yohanna's facial bone structure.

I've seen a couple ANTM contestants do a few things here and there. Eugena did a small campaign for some urban-y clothing line. I see Dani in my mom's clothing catalogs. Sleisha has been in pretty major commercial/ modeling deals before ANTM so I don't even know why she went on the show.

I saw Jade from a really old issue of EBONY magazine in a fashion show and she was in an Apple Bottoms ad. Some girls got TV hosting gigs. But no one has reached supermodel status.

And for the winners who get that $100,000 Covergirl contract, I never see them doing anything else for CG except for their winning covergirl shoot for the show. What else do they do for CG to earn that hundred-grand?

The only model I think I could easily see doing high-fashion, major designer campaigns, ads, and runways is Anya from last season.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 28, 2008)

Chantal from cycle 9(? i think) has been doing alottt which I love she was my favorite of the season! 

All-antm.net has all the pics of what the ladies of top model are up to now


----------



## YSLGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I envy Yohanna's facial bone structure.

I've seen a couple ANTM contestants do a few things here and there. Eugena did a small campaign for some urban-y clothing line. I see Dani in my mom's clothing catalogs. Sleisha has been in pretty major commercial/ modeling deals before ANTM so I don't even know why she went on the show.

I saw Jade from a really old issue of EBONY magazine in a fashion show and she was in an Apple Bottoms ad. Some girls got TV hosting gigs. But no one has reached supermodel status.

And for the winners who get that $100,000 Covergirl contract, I never see them doing anything else for CG except for their winning covergirl shoot for the show. What else do they do for CG to earn that hundred-grand?

The only model I think I could easily see doing high-fashion, major designer campaigns, ads, and runways is Anya from last season._

 
I know!!

they make a big deal about the CG ads and you never see them. You only see celebs like Rihanna, Queen Latifah and Drew Barrymore. It's so weird.

I know that the display in Walmarts fro CG has the winner from that challenge on the boards, but thats about it really.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 2, 2008)

Clark (or w/e her name is) left!

I loved their mod-themed photoshoot!


----------



## user79 (Oct 2, 2008)

Elyse Sewell from Season 1 (who was also my fav contestant) is a full time model in Asia and has worked in Korea, China, Tokyo, Hong Kong...she lives over there and does print, runway, catalog, commercials, etc.

She has an incredibly humerous and witty blog: Elyse Sewell's Journal

...part of which has been published into a book! I think she made it the farthest of all those girls.


----------



## susannef (Oct 2, 2008)

Mollie Sue from season 6 who has been in italian and japanese Vogue and many other high fashion mags is my pick for the contestant who has made it the furthest. She is represented by elite in NY and storm in london. She has also been shot by Ellen Von Unwerth. I think she lives and works in Paris atm.

Mollie´s storm portfolio

Cant get the elite link to work, but she is under "women" which no other ex-antmer is. 

Not a single antm pic in either of those lol. She was cast off the show for not having a personality. In other words she didnt create any drama.


----------



## Rennah (Oct 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Clark (or w/e her name is) left!

I loved their mod-themed photoshoot!_

 
The 60's hair and makeup was pretty cool!

I was soo surprised that they didn't send Joslyn home!

But Clark was kind of a biatch, and she has a weird nose!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 6, 2008)

I loved Elyse and am so glad to hear she is doing well and working so much.  I always thought she had a very high fashion look and that she took wonderful photos.


----------



## YSLGuy (Oct 6, 2008)

I thought the photo shoot was very creative and alot of the girls fell flat at being great during it.

I thought what's her face (who won) did the best with working with the environment and emboding her "theme".

The other girls were just being pretty in the set and just did not get it.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Oct 23, 2008)

This show officially sucks to me. 

I'm so disappointed with where this season is going. I'm not entertained, nor am I interested in who wins.


----------



## carandru (Oct 24, 2008)

I still watch this show every week, lol. But I will admit, this season is getting to be way too over the top.  I have officially began to hate Tyra Banks the on screen personality.  But I still watch dangit. I do have to say that I want Sheena to win, even if she probably wont' get much high fashion work.  

My sister-in-law has auditioned for that show for like 3 years now and still hasn't made it.  So now, I feel obliged to watch so we can figure out what she's missing, lol.  She always makes it to the round right before they pick the girl to be on tv.  If you were interested you can check some of her pics here: Charde |Submissions|CW Detroit|America's Next Top Model

(sorry if that's a little off topic!)


----------



## beauty_marked (Oct 24, 2008)

^^^Shes gorgeous.

This season is so blahhh. Like theres about 5 minutes i feel like in each epi that are worth watching. The rest is just filler.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 24, 2008)

Based on this week's preview, looks like next week they are posing in shop windows in the red light district in Amsterdam.  Should be a hoot!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 24, 2008)

This is the first cycle where a black girl hasn't made it over seas.
I'd like an asian girl to win this but I don't think Sheena should be the winner. I'm actually hoping Marjorie wins because I like her look.


----------



## Rennah (Oct 25, 2008)

Sheena is fiiiierce, lol!

Analeigh's commercial was so good. I liked Sheena's too.


----------



## armi (Oct 26, 2008)

Sheena is so pretty and fierce!, but I hated it when she and Samantha didn't even try to understand Elena and Marjorie... Even though Elena and Marjorie have lived in USA for a while, they have had European raising. Europeans (especially Northern ones) aren't so bubbly and don't show their emotions like Americans..  All my friends who have visited in USA have said that it was very weird when all the Americans smiled and talked all the time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




All in all, I hate how bitch-y those girls in ANTM get. Is it so hard just to coexist?
I hope that Marjorie keeps doing well, she is working her self-confidence and she has that high-fashion look!


----------



## YSLGuy (Oct 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *armi* 

 
_Sheena is so pretty and fierce!, but I hated it when she and Samantha didn't even try to understand Elena and Marjorie... Even though Elena and Marjorie have lived in USA for a while, they have had European raising. Europeans (especially Northern ones) aren't so bubbly and don't show their emotions like Americans.. All my friends who have visited in USA have said that it was very weird when all the Americans smiled and talked all the time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



All in all, I hate how bitch-y those girls in ANTM get. Is it so hard just to coexist?
I hope that Marjorie keeps doing well, she is working her self-confidence and she has that high-fashion look!_

 
I said the same thing. Yes, maybe they have been in the US for 8-10 years now or whatever...but thier parents are pure Europeans who probably lived overseas for 30-40 years.

That European nature and culture is instilled in them, and living at home with European parents (even in the US) you keep your culture and that European upbringing.

Look at many immigrant familes and how they act at home, thier beliefs, traditions etc. They hold onto that. Which is GREAT!!

Just because you live in the US doesn't neccesarily make you an American. If you know what I mean.

I think Sheena was being very insenstive to that. And when she said she was ASian and blah blah, it doesn't make sense because she doesn't act like a typical Asian really.


----------



## carandru (Oct 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YSLGuy* 

 
_I said the same thing. Yes, maybe they have been in the US for 8-10 years now or whatever...but thier parents are pure Europeans who probably lived overseas for 30-40 years.

That European nature and culture is instilled in them, and living at home with European parents (even in the US) you keep your culture and that European upbringing.

Look at many immigrant familes and how they act at home, thier beliefs, traditions etc. They hold onto that. Which is GREAT!!

Just because you live in the US doesn't neccesarily make you an American. If you know what I mean.

I think Sheena was being very insenstive to that. And when she said she was ASian and blah blah, it doesn't make sense because she doesn't act like a typical Asian really._

 

I honestly feel that both sides handled that inappropriately.  Sometimes, it is really hard for people to understand that YES there are people that are different from you.  That means Sheena and Sam need to remember that these girls were raised differently, and they should try harder to understand their differences and the implications they have on the girls action.  That also means the Marjorie and Elina need to remember that the other girls are different too.  NO, they dont' know how hurtful that comment is...WHY? b/c instead of explaining it to them.  You just start yelling.  They have to realize that, no matter how annoying its going to get after a while, you have to explain yourself.  You just happen to be in the minority here, so you're level of needing to explain yourself will be high.

All in all, I really feel both sides could have made a greater effort at trying to understand the others.


----------



## YSLGuy (Oct 27, 2008)

^ I totally agree.

And hopefully that was a small clip of thier lives and just shown on tv to escalate drama. But I'm sure they probably talked it out.

Maybe the other girls will see how it really is now that they are going overseas???

The redlight photo shoot looks like it will be fun.


----------



## airplane_girl (Nov 2, 2008)

Awww sheena is gone... I'm so over Elena she was my favorite for awhile but this whole control issue has gotten old.. I'm hoping Analeigh will be top model..she has good pics and did great with the commercial.


----------



## Kayteuk (Nov 2, 2008)

Im just not interested in the series anymore. Its just got so...Blah. Same over and over again!


----------



## airplane_girl (Nov 2, 2008)

I agree! It's been so corny. But I can't start a cycle and not finish it


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 2, 2008)

I have a feeling Analeigh might win even though I don't like her look. I prefer Marjorie's look. Who knows, McKey might even take it. Se's made it this far with great photos but she doesn't stand out to me...


----------



## airplane_girl (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I have a feeling Analeigh might win even though I don't like her look. I prefer Marjorie's look. Who knows, McKey might even take it. Se's made it this far with great photos but she doesn't stand out to me..._

 
  ohhh yeah I forgot all about Mckey... she is very forgetfull in my book. Though she has a good runway look


----------



## xsnowwhite (Nov 4, 2008)

I really like Analeigh, I think she has some gorgeous photos!


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 20, 2008)

YAYYY for Mckey!!


----------



## Kayteuk (Nov 20, 2008)

I hate Samantha. Shes too flakey and just not focused....I was so upset she got saved...AGAIN!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 20, 2008)

i totally thought analeigh was going to win but i like McKey. She totally looks like an actual model.


----------



## beauty_marked (Nov 21, 2008)

with Samantha, I feel like a sorority is missing their skank. shes so barfnasty.

im not crazy about mckey. im not really crazy about this show period.


----------



## Stephy171 (Nov 22, 2008)

ughhhh im super disapointed w/ thisss.... i really wasnt expecting mckiey or whatever lol to win


----------



## V2LUCKY (Nov 22, 2008)

I wanted Analeigh to win but knew that McKey was going to win....ugh! I really don't like her, I have no idea what it is but something about her completely bothers me.


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 22, 2008)

I had hoped Marjorie would have made it to the end.  That girl can model!!

Ah well.  I'm glad McKey won out over Samantha, though.  Samantha did take some amazing photos, but overall I wasn't feeling her.


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 22, 2008)

In case anyone is interested they are marathon'ing Cycle 11 on MTV right now .... and can I just say that I can't stand Sheena!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *V2LUCKY* 

 
_ I have no idea what it is but something about her completely bothers me._

 
omg! i totally know what you mean. there's something sort of awkward about McKey that makes me feel weird but I have no clue what it is.
It's a mixture of her large stature, her mannerisms, and the way she talks. but i like her... she's cute.


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_omg! i totally know what you mean. there's something sort of awkward about McKey that makes me feel weird but I have no clue what it is.
It's a mixture of her large stature, her mannerisms, and the way she talks. but i like her... she's cute._

 
The judges described her as "Lurch"...that's just mean lol
I like McKey because she's different and awkward. Boxing and doing lunges around the pool with a humongous smile on her face..my kinda girl.


----------



## Rennah (Nov 23, 2008)

I really like McKey and I'm glad she won! She deserved it, she's gorgeous!!!

BTW I'm still upset that Anya didn't win last season.


----------



## airplane_girl (Nov 23, 2008)

^^^ We are on the same page. Mckey was who I was rooting for
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Anya... I was bummed she should have won


----------



## beauty_marked (Nov 24, 2008)

Trust me Anya is working. She was at a runway show I worked during fashion week and she was GREATT. alot skinier and different blond hair but still fierce on the runway


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 1, 2008)

GLAMORandGORE said:


> antm in general kind of sucks, but i'm hooked!
> none of the winners go anywhere, and i REALLY disagree with the winner for last year.
> i personally don't think that sharing an unhealthy body with the public is good.
> showing people fat models is like showing people that being fat is fine.
> ...


----------



## jennyfee (Dec 1, 2008)

^^yeah i agree with BEA2LS, i mean whitney wasn't unhealthy at all, she was just regular size, and i think much more identifiable for young girls... In that way she's more approachable and a better role model... In my opinion I would rather my daughters look up to Whitney and think "any body type is accepted in society and i don't have to be stick thin to be respected, than look up to another model and go omg i wish i was as thin as she is...
Of course this would be a different story if Whitney had been overweight, but trust me she is not!!


----------



## kimmy (Dec 3, 2008)

i'd rather have my daughter want to be healthy than to identify and try to immulate the body image of any other woman.

marjorie annoyed the living hell out of me, she totally ruined the whole season for me with every off the collar comment about how hard it is for a european to adjust to american living and american society in general. especially when she said how french people are so negative, it's hard to adjust to how positive americans are...c'mon, man...serious?


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Dec 19, 2008)

OMG I shouldn have read this ahh cycle ten just finished here I'll pretend I didn see who won cycle 11 definately not going into the cycle 12 thread now lol, my bf thinks this show is stupid he says he does not think any of the girls look good enough to be models but its not about pretty as Tyra says its the unique features and "flaws" that make them interesting


----------

